# 'Merlins cosmetic overhaul, FINISHED for now!



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, cock up edit, so my first page is gone and this has replaced it,,oops...

Ok I have now finished spraying the lower grills, 5 bar grill and LCR splitter, here they are on the front bumper, sorry the pics are indoors and not that brilliant but it is now pissing down outside. I am not putting it back on the car yet because I will soon have Was's double angel eyes to fit and also spray the inserts gloss black. Hope you like 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing all my plastics gloss black now. Although bit late, now I've put my satin v6 spoiler on!

P.S...

There - is a place.

Their - means belonging to them.

They're is a contraction - it is a shortened version of 'they are'

:wink:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

nah...... go pink ;o)


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

merlin c said:


> Can you guess which colour their going to be, think gloss, the clue is 'it matches the ebay bargain and spoiler bit that have already been sprayed?? Matt is so yesterday


Urm Matt black is so yesterday so is the audi tt one of the reasons I like it [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> I'm thinking of doing all my plastics gloss black now. Although bit late, now I've put my satin v6 spoiler on!
> 
> P.S...
> 
> ...


Thanks Brendan, [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guess which colour their going to be, think gloss, the clue is 'it matches the ebay bargain and spoiler bit that have already been sprayed?? Matt is so yesterday
> ...


Sorry Nick but whenever I see a car in matt black I keep thinking 'that looks like the undercoat, I wonder when its going back to be glossed'?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

merlin c said:


> Sorry Nick but whenever I see a car in matt black I keep thinking 'that looks like the undercoat, I wonder when its going back to be glossed'?


Me too!


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

did think about doing it see a bmw in the flesh and it
does look cool but dont think I will bother 
must be a nightmare to keep clean [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and i have powder coated ya cam cover on your wishes as matt black for why lol


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> and i have powder coated ya cam cover on your wishes as matt black for why lol


FFS I WANTED GLOSS GAZZER!!! :lol: :lol: Hope it looks good as YOU recommended that finish :twisted: ...  :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So black badges on a black car....  why bother? you wont see the badges. [smiley=freak.gif]

Damien.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> So black badges on a black car....  why bother? you wont see the badges. [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> Damien.


 Moro Blue actually Damien....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well EXCUSE ME...  I fitted those black badges to my qs the week i bought her. Stealth.  Still will be more stealth on your car.....you wont see them at all

Damien.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

> you wont see them at all


:lol: :lol:

That's because I'll be going way too fast... :-*

ps, your excused


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good answer.... 

Damien.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Good answer....
> 
> Damien.


 Thanks Damien, I wont really know how I'll feel about it all until its all on the car, but *I WILL* like it, I have too, dont I?? [smiley=speechless.gif] 

I'm confident it will look the dogs danglies, I'll post some pictures with arrows on it to point out the stealth cosmetic upgrade when I'm done.. 8) :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok I have now finished spraying the lower grills, 5 bar grill and LCR splitter, here they are on the front bumper, sorry the pics are indoors and not that brilliant but it is now pissing down outside. I am not putting it back on the car yet because I will soon have Was's double angel eyes to fit and also spray the inserts gloss black. Hope you like 8)


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

merlin c said:


> Ok I have now finished spraying the lower grills, 5 bar grill and LCR splitter, here they are on the front bumper, sorry the pics are indoors and not that brilliant but it is now pissing down outside. I am not putting it back on the car yet because I will soon have Was's double angel eyes to fit and also spray the inserts gloss black. Hope you like 8)


Looks good merlin got me thinking about spraying mine now as its looking a bit tired
Did you use special plastic paint for it ?


----------



## Borisp (Dec 28, 2011)

merlin c said:


> Ok I have now finished spraying the lower grills, 5 bar grill and LCR splitter, here they are on the front bumper, sorry the pics are indoors and not that brilliant but it is now pissing down outside. I am not putting it back on the car yet because I will soon have Was's double angel eyes to fit and also spray the inserts gloss black. Hope you like 8)


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Nick, I used Plasti-Kote grey primer, black super gloss and finally Wilko's own clear enamel lacquer, just under £20-00 the lot.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

merlin c said:


> Nick, I used Plasti-Kote grey primer, black super gloss and finally Wilko's own clear enamel lacquer, just under £20-00 the lot.


Cheap enough then I have grey primer and clearcoat already so just need the gloss black 8)


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Black rings, TT emblem and V6 valance sprayed gloss black.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

merlin c said:


> Black rings, TT emblem and V6 valance sprayed gloss black.


Mmmmm....looks good !

Been thinking of this too......Though rear valence doesn't look very glossy ??? :? (compared to front stuff)

With the 'normal' laquer is it fairly resilient to flexing ?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Only time will tell as to how resiliant the lacquer is, here are some more pics, lots! it is as glossy as the front but does not come across as well in outside pictures it seems.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Steve 8)

Looking forwrd to seeing it on the car with the new look light surrounds in , not sure what to do with my lights yet :?

Mark


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

conlechi said:


> Looking good Steve 8)
> 
> Looking forwrd to seeing it on the car with the new look light surrounds in , not sure what to do with my lights yet :?
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark. just waiting on my angel eyes from Was now,,,,


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

OK, more pics of the cosmetic overhaul, started putting my Forge hoses on and removed TB to polish in work tonight, also headlight inserts sprayed gloss black, it's coming along slowly, and carefully this time :roll: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Finished fitting all Forge hoses, DV relocation, N249 valve relocation, coil clamps, polished TB, and various conduits and hoses..

Chasing back N249 plug and cable.









N249 relocated
















Heat protection on N249 cable and DV vacuum pipe.
















Overview of a morning and afternoons work, oh, and the mess.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

OH! nearly forgot, postie just brought this......sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

So it stopped raining evetually  
I am quite interested in the N75 relocation
did you have any links to those cool coil pack retainers


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

good work looking forward to seeing it all put togeather


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

OK I have now put everything back on, bumper, lights rear badges flat bottom steering wheel and all the engine hoses and bits, more to do but this is enough for now. The angel eyes dont photograph too well with my camera, inserts sprayed gloss black and indicator lens sprayed smoked black. I will post some pics when it gets dusk, they look brilliant, my thanks go to to Was and Garth for their advice during this session and anyone else who posted, which always gave me encouragement. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] The last thing to do over the next week or two is to wire up the lights through a relay so that they are DRL but when the headlight switch in the car is turned the relay switches supplies over, all parts ordered, also I am hardwiring the liquit TT gauge so that it is connected to the Can bus (K line) at all times except when a switch is activated which will then disconnect the Can bus (K line) from the gauge and connect to the Vagcom socket outlet, I already have the parts for that and its quite easy, I will post fresh threads for both.


----------



## greyhound (Oct 27, 2011)

i think you've done good with all your mods, nothing screams look at me, tastefully done i think, well done merlin man


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Looking very nice.. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Looking good 8)


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

tres bien !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Steve 8)

Mark


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks epic mate. I really want a flat bottom, just worried about the ball ache of a job it is to do?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

L0z said:


> Looks epic mate. I really want a flat bottom, just worried about the ball ache of a job it is to do?


No ball ache, just remove your old airbag loom and new airbag loom, send them away to be rewired ( I am sending mint to Hazzy Days LTD tomorrow, £95 + vat + £5 return postage) and your sorted, you can still drive around with the new wheel on, just dont crash!!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

merlin c said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Looks epic mate. I really want a flat bottom, just worried about the ball ache of a job it is to do?
> ...


O rly?

I didn't realise it was that simple!

eBay here I come!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ah one thing before I forget, mines an Auto so has the change up and down buttons on my current wheel. Would the loom be able to be adapted to suit this function on a new wheel?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice look!! Well done!!!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

L0z said:


> Ah one thing before I forget, mines an Auto so has the change up and down buttons on my current wheel. Would the loom be able to be adapted to suit this function on a new wheel?


Yup, pretty sure, contact Gareth from Hazzy days mailto:[email protected] I believe he has done one for someone on here... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here is their website with phone numbers

http://www.vwcruise.com/


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

L0z said:


> Ah one thing before I forget, mines an Auto so has the change up and down buttons on my current wheel. Would the loom be able to be adapted to suit this function on a new wheel?


Yep, I have a DSG TT and the paddles have been adapted to work


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

looking cool steve, however i am trying to imagine that bay with the black rocker instead of red.............and the only reason in my view to change it would be to break up the amount of red m8. imho i prefer the red look and if *I* was going to change it would be for a chrome finish only. maybe a black cover going for sale soon lol


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> looking cool steve, however i am trying to imagine that bay with the black rocker instead of red.............and the only reason in my view to change it would be to break up the amount of red m8. imho i prefer the red look and if *I* was going to change it would be for a chrome finish only. maybe a black cover going for sale soon lol


Hmmm. food for thought there Gaz, you may well be right, we'll see mate.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome.

Thanks lads :-*


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

What a transformation! Like what you have done here


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

merlin c said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Ah one thing before I forget, mines an Auto so has the change up and down buttons on my current wheel. Would the loom be able to be adapted to suit this function on a new wheel?
> ...


good guys I used them to fit my cruse control a couple of years ago 

Hey merlin you finaly go a few days without rain to finish your car looks awesome mate 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

merlin c said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Ah one thing before I forget, mines an Auto so has the change up and down buttons on my current wheel. Would the loom be able to be adapted to suit this function on a new wheel?
> ...


I used vwcruise for the airbag conversion and Autograph for the paddle re wiring


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Ruffmeister said:


> What a transformation! Like what you have done here


Thanks, here she is before the modding bug bit, and now.

*BEFORE*  













































*AND NOW*


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

some nice touches , like it , nice job


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, A vast improvement & those horrible "Audi TT" number plate bolts have gone as well, :wink: since fitting new plates. 
She looks excellent,wonderful. 8) [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Steve, A vast improvement & those horrible "Audi TT" number plate bolts have gone as well, :wink: since fitting new plates.
> She looks excellent,wonderful. 8) [smiley=dude.gif]
> Hoggy.


Thanks H, but its all nicked ideas from this forum, just done a lot better  , anyone mention sumps and they can F***************** :evil: (refer to flame room) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

talking of sumps!!! did you hear about the guy who tried to jack an engine out of a TT on one sump bolt?
will get me coat...........


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> talking of sumps!!! did you hear about the guy who tried to jack an engine out of a TT on one sump bolt?
> will get me coat...........


4 bolts..nuff said you slag... :-* ...Naughty step you old git........... :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Nick 225TT said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > L0z said:
> ...


Nah! I got wet, again. :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Your 'before' pics look like my car now (only without the Audi rings on the sills and the red interior) - all pretty standard, but that's the way I like it. Still, good job on the mods - like the wheels and black badges [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Your 'before' pics look like my car now (only without the Audi rings on the sills and the red interior) - all pretty standard, but that's the way I like it. Still, good job on the mods - like the wheels and black badges [smiley=dude.gif]


Thanks Head...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

...and in the best colour too [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Lovely...  where are the rear badges?  well done. [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Lovely...  where are the rear badges?  well done. [smiley=guitarist.gif]

Damien.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Lovely...  where are the rear badges?  well done. [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> Damien.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: going too fast Damien, ..................... again!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I like the rear badges.. i'm off to pick some up, from a dodgy part of Oldham in a few hours.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

GunnerGibson said:


> I like the rear badges.. i'm off to pick some up, from a dodgy part of Oldham in a few hours.


Nice one Gunny, they look understated and thats cool.... 8)


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I also like the price of them lol

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Rapid-Styl...submit=Search&_fsub=2974430014&_sid=325116344


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Gona have to big myself up now and say i have had them(black badges) fitted for nearly a year now...


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Gunner said:


> .from a dodgy part of Oldham in a few hours.


 Advice... Pay for postage.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Like it , especially the red engine parts


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Gona have to big myself up now and say i have had them(black badges) fitted for nearly a year now...


WHERE ???.cant see them even when your stationary....... 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

merlin c said:


> Ok I have now finished spraying the lower grills, 5 bar grill and LCR splitter, here they are on the front bumper, sorry the pics are indoors and not that brilliant but it is now pissing down outside. I am not putting it back on the car yet because I will soon have Was's double angel eyes to fit and also spray the inserts gloss black. Hope you like 8)


It's been some time now I was hoping you could tell me how the paint on the front held up. I've got a 3bzr grill to add to the car but need to spray it first. I'm thinking DIY or paint shop job. Also I'm going to do the lights so was hoping you could tell me the paint you used for that.

Thanks


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

oldguy said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Black rings, TT emblem and V6 valance sprayed gloss black.
> ...


Just a quick question,are the Audi 4Rings stuck to the boot or screwed on? What's the best way to remove them?

Cheers,

Sal


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

The badges are just stuck on, dental floss to remove em then a quick wipe with WD to get rid of any sticky marks left behind


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> The badges are just stuck on, dental floss to remove em then a quick wipe with WD to get rid of any sticky marks left behind


Cheers buddy...guess what I'll be doin this weekend :wink :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Volcom said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I have now finished spraying the lower grills, 5 bar grill and LCR splitter, here they are on the front bumper, sorry the pics are indoors and not that brilliant but it is now pissing down outside. I am not putting it back on the car yet because I will soon have Was's double angel eyes to fit and also spray the inserts gloss black. Hope you like 8)
> ...


paint on grill held up fantastic bit on silver rings needed touching up, had to repaint splitter due to objects making love to it...........pavements when frontal parking!!! :?


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Great I'm keeping my rings silver and have no splitter woohoo


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

merlin c said:


> pavements when frontal parking!!! :?


reverse park, reverse park! lol

J
xx


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > pavements when frontal parking!!! :?
> ...


smashed exhaust then!!!!! 8) :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

doh! lol

J
xx


----------



## jordh1987 (Jul 24, 2014)

not read right through this topic but noticed on the first page you sprayed your lower grills. are they easy to remove and also how did you spray these? did you have to prep them at all? 

thankyou


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

jordh1987 said:


> not read right through this topic but noticed on the first page you sprayed your lower grills. are they easy to remove and also how did you spray these? did you have to prep them at all?
> 
> thankyou


The lower grills come out ok but the main grill was easy for me because I removed the bumper and had easy access to the fixing clips, otherwise it would have been very difficult. I think there are posts on here somewhere giving advice on removing grills with bumper in situ, sorry I could not be of more help. Rubbed everything down with very fine emery paper to provide a key then gave 3 coats of prime, 3 gloss, and 3 laquer, rubbed down with glass paper between each coat.


----------

